# City of Lynn MA private snow plow contractors



## 96powerstroke

Here's some pics of my truck, i have a few more pics of the other guys on the route i will post them as soon as i get them.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

How is it that you have your headlights and your plow lights on at the same time? Nice looking truck


----------



## 96powerstroke

Those are not the headlights, i knew someone was gonna ask that..haha... Those are my strobes i have one in each headlight and in the back i have one in each brake light and one in each reverse light, so i have six all together. I have the whelen 6 strobe 90 watt kit. thanks for the compliment on the truck!


----------



## ColliganLands

looking good
I plow for Town of Wrentham MA
good luck out there and be safe


----------



## dlnimsy

hey powerstroke, whats your route in lynn? I actually cover rt129 from goodwin cir to the Knights hall across from the cemetary. I see alot of pick ups doing city work on the side roads.


----------



## 96powerstroke

hey dlnimsy. I actually plow all the side streets off of 129 from goodwin circle down to wyoma square thats funny.. you in a big state truck of a pu truck.


----------



## dlnimsy

96powerstroke;715796 said:


> hey dlnimsy. I actually plow all the side streets off of 129 from goodwin circle down to wyoma square thats funny.. you in a big state truck of a pu truck.


 The one on the left, with the shovels being thrown at it every storm.


----------



## chcav1218

nimsy, I live right off the 129 circle in lynnfield but i drive up the roads you plow all the time to get to one of my accounts. I've probably seen you around


----------



## dlnimsy

Usually sitting at double D's in the circle during the storm, stop by and say hi


----------



## chcav1218

well then i have definitly seen you before. i live on the first right off the rotary past going towards route one. i'll be sure to say hi sometime. I'm actually interested in trying to plow for lynn next year


----------



## 96powerstroke

dl i usually see you parked over a double d's next time i see ya ill swing in and say hi. i hear ya on the shovels haha i love it right when they finish shoveling the driveway i give them more!


----------



## chcav1218

how do you guys like plowing for lynn?


----------



## 96powerstroke

i've been plowing for lynn for 5 years, they are pretty good about calling us out and paying. its not a bad gig


----------



## chcav1218

yeh i like them better than lynnfield because lynnfield doesnt even call people in half the time. What requirements does lynn have as far as insurance and such?


----------



## fordpsd

Nice truck love the obs


----------



## 96powerstroke

thanks man.. you got ne pictures of you powerstroke on here post em up on the page...


----------



## Mysticlandscape

96powerstroke;717514 said:


> thanks man.. you got ne pictures of you powerstroke on here post em up on the page...


I have seen your truck around multiple times, I have always wanted a 97 350 diesel. I bet you have seen me alot too


----------



## ALC-GregH

96powerstroke;715882 said:


> dl i usually see you parked over a double d's next time i see ya ill swing in and say hi. i hear ya on the shovels haha i love it right when they finish shoveling the driveway i give them more!


so your the pricks that plow us homeowners in again after we about kill ourselves opening up our driveway?

LOL j/k guys, you have to get the roads open.


----------



## fordpsd

Yea i have to take some and when i do ill put them up.


----------



## cornbinder

sweet ford!! i run a 95 250 ext cab psd and a 93 250 7.3 idi, not to mentiona couple of dodges.


----------



## chcav1218

hey dlnimsy, i saw ure rig parked up by the dunkins today and i swung by but i didnt see you in the cab. catch you next storm, and powerstroke, I saw you on my way up to Judge road.


----------



## 96powerstroke

just got in from the city and its snowing out again. they are calling for another 4-6" tonight prob gonna be back at it again by midnight.


----------



## chcav1218

4-6?!?! woohhoo! i only heard 1-3


----------



## 96powerstroke

YA! on whdh.com they are calling for 4-6 more tonight $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## chcav1218

sounds good to me. Ill honk if i see yah on the road. Black chevy with a butt load of lights


----------



## tuna

dlnimsy;715828 said:


> The one on the left, with the shovels being thrown at it every storm.


Hey those are Dennis`s trucks.I plow for Lynn Pennybrook road area off Walnut st.from Dungeon rd. to the Saugus line.


----------



## 96powerstroke

yea its not bad plowing for lynn they treat you pretty good. i plow from goodwin circle to wyoma square all the side streets etc...


----------



## dlnimsy

tuna;722153 said:


> Hey those are Dennis`s trucks.I plow for Lynn Pennybrook road area off Walnut st.from Dungeon rd. to the Saugus line.


Yes they are. He's got a couple more, but i haven't had the chance to get any pics that i like yet. had my cam with me again but was to busy or just to tired to take any.We are doing some post storm clean up tommorow , not sure what i'm running yet but i will get some good ones- Promise! Are you a TOWNIE in Middleton? I have a few friends form there. Staggerd out of China Villa a few nights too..


----------



## dlnimsy

96powerstroke;722229 said:


> yea its not bad plowing for lynn they treat you pretty good. i plow from goodwin circle to wyoma square all the side streets etc...


Yea I saw ya pushing back those corners.


----------



## tuna

dlnimsy;722232 said:


> Yes they are. He's got a couple more, but i haven't had the chance to get any pics that i like yet. had my cam with me again but was to busy or just to tired to take any.We are doing some post storm clean up tommorow , not sure what i'm running yet but i will get some good ones- Promise! Are you a TOWNIE in Middleton? I have a few friends form there. Staggerd out of China Villa a few nights too..


No not a Townie been here 3 years.Grew up in Swampscott lived in Lynn for a few years then Saugus for 13 years.


----------



## tuna

96powerstroke;722229 said:


> yea its not bad plowing for lynn they treat you pretty good. i plow from goodwin circle to wyoma square all the side streets etc...


I did that route a few years ago.Do sub from Richie?


----------



## john1066

Best part of this last snow storm is that i was in the caribean the whole week and just heard about it a little bit


----------



## 96powerstroke




----------



## 96powerstroke




----------



## 96powerstroke




----------



## ColliganLands

looks really good again
the city hired a guy with a dakota?
are you guys having the problem of the banks being too high to get snow over yet?


----------



## 96powerstroke

here's some new pics from the last storm we had. hope you like em!


----------



## tuna

ColliganLands;724267 said:


> looks really good again
> the city hired a guy with a dakota?
> are you guys having the problem of the banks being too high to get snow over yet?


Yup Lynn is cool about small trucks ,we had an S10 Blazer on our route last year.


----------



## ColliganLands

wow thats kinda cool
my town wont take anything smaller than a 3/4


----------



## BillyRgn

The city really hires pick up trucks and mason dumps ? The smallest truck i have ever heard of being hired here in Connecticut has to have a minimum GVW of 19,500 with a ten foot blade that is no less than 30 inches tall. If you don't mind me asking , what is the going rate for pick ups and mason dumps, i would guess they have differnt rates for the differnt size plows, seeing there are s-10's with probally a 6.5 ft blade and a mason dump with a 9


----------



## Supper Grassy

Sweet truck


----------



## tuna

Hey Lynn guys,lets not give any money info here .


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I know what you guys are getting you don't have to hide from me


----------



## Jt13speed

HAHA thats awesome a buncha "lil guy" trucks plowing streets!! In no way am i calling your powerstrokes or 3/4 tons lil guys, im talkin about all the half tons and smaller in those pics.

I bet that is actually better for the truck because if ya think about it, 1) your not goin from forward to reverse a million billion times, saves the trannies 2) you dont drive around with the plow UP all the time, its gonna be down and plowing 95% of the time. 

Great pics keep it up! I dont even know if they contract streets to private contractors around me, never heard of, or seen private trucks plowing streets before.


----------



## jimaug87

I see nothing but at least 3/4 ton 8ft blade trucks in my area.


----------



## tuna

Mysticlandscape;725172 said:


> I know what you guys are getting you don't have to hide from me


Not hiding ,most towns are within a few dollars of each other.I just do not think it is appropriate to disscuss rates on this forum.


----------



## BillyRgn

tuna;726703 said:


> Not hiding ,most towns are within a few dollars of each other.I just do not think it is appropriate to disscuss rates on this forum.


i was not trying to go after any ones business, i was just curious to see what a municipality would pay mason dumps and pick up's, like i said earlier, down here in Connecticut the smallest truck a municipality will hire, has to have a minimum GVW of 19,500 # with a ten foot plow no shorter than 30 inches tall. i was not trying to step on any ones toe's. Either way if you work for a municipality, what you are being paid is public information, all you have to do is go to the town hall and they have to give you the information.


----------



## fordpsd

Nice pictures powerstroke. i plow for my city here in rhode island and i make $71 an hour but ive heard of guys making up to $90 an hour in different cities


----------



## 96powerstroke

thanks fordpsd for the comments ill keep some more pics coming with the storms. you gotta get on posting a pic up on this page when you get a chance


----------



## T's snowplowing

Hey Nimsy.........leave it to you to be sitting at DD..........sounds like the days of plowing for your Uncle....always make a pass and sit a DD.......LOL,


----------



## dlnimsy

Yea! But we always got the job done and had fun did'nt we?


----------



## 978dakota

Hey, leave us "little guys" alone! I'm the one that took most of those pictures 96powerstroke posted...the red Dakota you see in a few of them is me. Me and the other small guys (03 ram 1500, 1994? chevy 1500) can keep up. The route we (there's 7 of us) have is pretty nice. Like all you guys know, set your truck up right and don't be stupid, your truck will last a long time. No problems yet, but I'm sure they're coming. See you out there in a few hours! 8-12 inches by Thursday!


----------



## ColliganLands

978dakota;733201 said:


> Hey, leave us "little guys" alone! I'm the one that took most of those pictures 96powerstroke posted...the red Dakota you see in a few of them is me. Me and the other small guys (03 ram 1500, 1994? chevy 1500) can keep up. The route we (there's 7 of us) have is pretty nice. Like all you guys know, set your truck up right and don't be stupid, your truck will last a long time. No problems yet, but I'm sure they're coming. See you out there in a few hours! 8-12 inches by Thursday!


good luck out there tomorrow
it was just suprising to see a town hiring the smaller trucks
not trying to bash you at all as long as it gets the job done its fine with me


----------



## Jt13speed

Yah man thats awesome you guys have smaller trucks and still can go on a town plowing gig! Like i said before its probly better then plowing in a parking lot or driveways because your not going from forward to reverse every 5 seconds and having the plow go up down up down up down...and so on. LOL Good luck and make sure to take some more pictures for us through this next storm.payup 

Oh and I like Dakotas, they are a real beafy for a small truck...they are definetly in a league of their own. What other truck thats classified less than a half ton and can carry a full size 7 1/2ft fisher without even flinching! wesport: I tell ya youll never see a S10/canyon/colorado or a danger ranger ever do that! xysport


----------



## hotshot4819

state of nh used to hire a guy with an isuzo npr rack body for on ramp and off ramps. like 80 an hour.

next year i want to put a plow on my international 4700 and plow for the state.
my guys can handle the parking lots,


----------

